# Pet shelters suffer in economic downturn



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

By Mary Esparra
Posted: March 19, 2010 - 2:00 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Its time for spring cleaning! So before you throw out those old blankets and towels, that printer/fax youre not using, or that igloo your dog refuses to use, consider donating them to a shelter. Your trash could be a shelter animals treasure.

Our shelters are in need of everything from pet food to cleaning supplies and blankets.

When I asked manager Linda Maresca for the Humane Society of Middletowns updated wish list, she quickly replied, Fifty pounds lighter and 20 years younger is my wish.

I hear ya, Linda.

Then she admitted the shelter could really use some parrot seed and small-animal food.

Pick a shelter, fulfill a wish.

Shelter Wish List
Shelters depend on the generosity of the community to sustain them. The following items are needed:

Animal Emergency Fund Inc.: Monetary donations to support low-cost spay/neuter of dogs and cats in Ulster County, Town of Saugerties Animal Shelter, traps for feral cats and emergency aid. E-mail [email protected] or call 246-6211.

Canine Sanctuary: Leashes, collars, treats, temporary homes for small dogs and monetary donations. Call 534-8414.

Catskill Animal Sanctuary: Volunteer CPA, plumber, development and fundraising consultant, mechanic, equine and farm vet. Monetary donations, salt and mineral blocks, cases of 4-inch vet wrap, metal manure rakes, 10-prong pitchforks, kitchen sponges, aluminum manure shovels, clean towels, horse wormer, Probios powder, Aniflex GL, fiberglass extension ladders, Avery No. 8577 postcards, Benegest, flaxseed oil, recycled paper towels and toilet paper, rolled cotton, first-class and postcard stamps, gift cards to Macs Agway in Red Hook, Tractor Supply, Staples and Lowes. Call 336-8447 or e-mail [email protected].

Dutchess County SPCA: Canned cat and dog food, cake-sized paper plates, nonclumping kitty litter, clean dry towels and blankets, long-handled scrub brushes, scrubbies, garbage bags, paper towels, bleach, laundry detergent. Call 452-7722.

Equine Rescue Inc.: Volunteers to groom and feed horses, clean barn; feed and shavings that can be purchased at Heritage Feed & Supply, Bullville; experienced carpenters for repairs and projects; apples, carrots, horse treats. Call 733-6085 or e-mail [email protected] or visit Equine Rescue welcomes you.....

Equine Rescue Resource Inc.: Donations of horse-quality hay, volunteer trainers, farm helpers, monetary donations for veterinary care and medical supplies, bagged shavings for bedding and 50-pound bags of grain from R&M Feed in Monticello, volunteer help with fundraising and promotion, run-in shed or mini-barn. Call 744-1728, e-mail [email protected] or visit Equine Rescue Resource, Inc. » Welcome!.

Goshen Humane Society: Monetary donations, Tidy Cat or Johnny Cat nonclumping litter, litter scoopers, towels, blankets, bleach, fragrance-free laundry detergent, rolling cat cages, new litter boxes, paper towels, dry and canned cat food, Royal Canine Baby Dry Food (for kittens), puppy wee-wee pads, large heavy-duty garbage bags, Heartgard, Frontline, Capstar, computer paper, ink cartridges for HP printer, thank-you notes, postage stamps. Gift cards to PetSmart, Target or Sams Club. Volunteers for fundraising, vet runs, cleaning, dog walking. Call 294-3984.

Hudson Valley SPCA: Pedigree or Purina dry dog and cat food and any type of canned dog and cat food. Call 564-6810.

Humane Society of Blooming Grove: Capstar for flea control, canned dog and cat food, dry dog, cat and kitten food; cat litter, bleach, laundry and dish detergent, paper towels, cleaning supplies, kitten toys, Kongs, chain-link fence, dog kennels, blankets, towels, copy paper, file folders, HP No. 901 ink, office supplies, metal shelving, dog walkers and volunteers to play with the cats and kittens. Call 496-6199, e-mail [email protected] or visit Humane Society Of Blooming Grove.

Humane Society of Middletown: Yarn for volunteer-made feline blankets, bleach, laundry detergent, dish detergent, dry cat and kitten food, dry dog food, canned cat food, parrot seed, small-animal food, clay cat litter, blankets, towels, sponges, Pine Sol, treats, long-lasting hard bones or hooves, pens, kitchen and large garbage bags, OdoBan, cookie tins, monetary donations. Call 361-1861.

Humane Society of Port Jervis: Monetary donations, small cat litter pans, nonclumping cat litter, paper towels, bleach, stainless steel pet bowls, collars, leashes, canned or pouch pet food, treats. Call 856-3677.

Mid-Hudson Animal Aid: Any dry cat food, specific brands and flavors of canned cat and kitten food (call first), Gerbers baby food, jars, gallons of drinking water, bleach, 55-gallon trash bags, disposable exam gloves, Playtex gloves, paper towels, small dustpans with small brushes, sponges and scrubbies, Fantastik, laundry and dish detergent, old towels in good condition, hut-type cat beds, large open kitty litter plans, cat toys and free-standing large scratching posts. Call 831-4321 or e-mail [email protected].

Mountain Rottie Rescue of New York Inc.: Monetary donations, volunteers, temporary homes, Purina dry dog food, blankets, large dog beds, chew toys, Kongs and Nylabones, leashes, adjustable collars, bleach, pet-safe disinfectant, Frontline Flea and Tick prevention for dogs 55 pounds and heavier, printer/fax machine. Call 791-1386.

Newburgh SCATS: Dog igloos and dry cat food for cats at feral cat colonies, clean towels and blankets, bales of straw, monetary donations for veterinary care and spay/neuters. Call Lil, 236-4574, or visit Home.

Paws Unlimited: Volunteers, Canidae dry or canned dog food, leashes, collars, laundry detergent, bleach, garbage bags, paper towels, Simple Green, poop bags, Kuranda beds, gift cards to Sams, Lowes and Home Depot. Call 336-7297.

Pet Chow Pantry: Established by Pets Alive animal sanctuary and Orange County Veterinary Hospital (OCVH), the pantry accepts donations of pet food for distribution to families in need. Donations can be dropped off 8:30 a.m.-5 p.m. at OCVH, 1761 Route 17M, Goshen; or 10 a.m.-4 p.m. daily at Pets Alive, 363 Derby Road, Middletown. Families in need can visit the Pet Chow Pantry, 43 St. John St., Goshen. Visit The Pet Chow Pantry - by Pets Alive and Orange County Veterinary Hospital.

Pike County Humane Society: Canned dog and cat food, bleach, paper towels, large trash bags, timothy hay (for rabbits and guinea pigs), nonclumping cat litter, gift cards and old towels, sheets and blankets. Monetary donations, no amount too small; $10 feeds a needy dog for a week. Paypal link at PIKE COUNTY HUMANE SOCIETY or call 570-296-7654.

Plattekill Dog Shelter: Disinfectants, cleaning supplies, collars, chew toys and garbage bags. Call 883-6557.

Rescue for Life Labrador Retriever Rescue: Hospital-type blankets, towels, Frontline Plus, Kong dog toys, Nylabones. Gift cards from PetSmart, Petco, Doctors Foster and Smith online pet supplies at Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products. Call 733-5278.

Sullivan SPCA: Monetary donations for vet costs, fuel oil, dog collars, cat toys, towels, blankets, canned dog food, dry kitten and puppy food, cat litter, laundry detergent, copy paper, leashes, a copier, stamps, volunteer cruelty investigators, cleaning supplies and gift cards to Walmart, PetSmart, Petco, Agway and Home Depot. Call 796-3120.

TARA Inc.: Low-cost feline spay/neuter mobile clinic weekly in Middletown, Newburgh, Monticello and Harriman needs volunteers to post fliers and do community outreach, monetary donations, diesel fuel card, small bath towels, liquid laundry detergent, Isopropyl alcohol. Donations can be mailed to Route 209, Box 346, Westbrookville 12785, or dropped off at any clinic location. Call 754-7100.

Town of Newburgh Animal Shelter: Canned cat and dog food, canned and dry puppy food, quality dry dog and cat food, collars, leashes, harnesses, newspapers, dog igloos, large metal crates (not airline carriers), nonclumping kitty litter, dog chews, cat toys, catnip, laundry soap, duct tape, Heartgard, Frontline. Call 561-3344.

Town of Saugerties Animal Shelter: Large blankets, dog food, cat food, cleaning supplies, bleach, laundry detergent and monetary donations. Shelters pet food pantry for Saugerties residents operates with same requirements as people food pantries. Call 679-0339.

Ulster County Horse Council Large Animal Emergency Rescue Project: Monetary donations to fund emergency responders training clinics and to purchase approved webbing for use in rescue. Portable fencing, livestock or horse trailers, bumper pulls, rope halters, 10- to 20-foot rope leads and lines, water buckets, horse blankets, fleece-lined hobbles, 10-by-10-foot plastic and canvas tarps, shovels, picks, hand tools, tool box, small motorized tools for cutting metal and wood. Visit The Ulster County Horse Council. or e-mail [email protected] or [email protected].

Ulster County SPCA: Unscented nonclumping cat litter, canned cat and kitten food, dry cat food, cat toys, scratching posts, cat jungle gyms, cat beds, canned dog and puppy food, dog beds, paper towels, bleach, laundry and dish detergent, all-purpose spray cleaner, large garbage bags, large brooms, mops and sponges. Call 331-5377 or visit UCSPCA.

Warwick Valley Humane Society: Feline Pine or Equine Pine pellets, Friskies canned pate, bleach, Simple Green cleaner, paper towels, paper plates, small ceramic cat dishes, bleached real bones, copy paper, rabbit toys, alfalfa and timothy hay, rabbit food and pine shavings. Dry dog and cat food is NOT needed at this time. Monetary donations needed for Wildlife Fund, Critical Care Fund and Riley Fund for senior dogs and cats. Send to Warwick Valley Humane Society, P.O. Box 61, Warwick 10990, or call 986-2473.

Upcoming events
Pats Pet Passion shelter drive  Now through March 31 at each Delaware Valley school, in memory of Pat Gelderman. Donations needed at local shelters include towels, blankets, sheets, curtains, paper towels, mop heads, bleach, cat litter, canned and dry dog food and cat food without red dye. Call 570-604-4621.

Dog Adoption Day  11 a.m.-4 p.m. March 20 and 27, PetSmart, Town of Wallkill. Pets Alive dogs available for adoption. Call 342-1261.

Indoor yard sale  9 a.m.-3 p.m. March 20, Club House at 100 Boniface Drive, Pine Bush. Old and new treasures. Benefits Will Spay Pets Inc. spay/neuter programs. Call 778-2070.

Ferret adoptions  10 a.m.-5 p.m. March 21, Petco, 600 N. Galleria Drive, Town of Wallkill. Visit Hudson Valley Ferret Rescue pets. Call 713-4360.

Will Spay Pets Inc. fundraiser  11 a.m.-9 p.m. March 25, Francos Pizza & Restaurant, 78 Oak St., Thruway Market Shopping Center, Walden. Eat in or take out, 10 percent of your order benefits Will Spay Pets Inc. Call 778-2070.

Dog and Cat Adoption Day  11 a.m.-4 p.m. March 27, Petco, Town of Wallkill. Pets Alive dogs and cats available for adoption. Call 692-9831.

Low-cost rabies and vaccination clinic  10 a.m.-2 p.m. March 27, Bushkill Boarding, Route 2001, Bushkill, Pa. Rabies vaccination, $15. Microchipping, nail clipping, testing and other vaccinations available. Pet adoptions, photos with the Easter Bunny, plant sale. Benefits Pike County Humane Society. For directions, call 570-588-5001.

Pet photos with the Easter Bunny  Noon-2 p.m. March 27, Tractor Supply, Chester. $7 for a 4-by-6-inch color photo in a festive Easter frame. All pets must be leashed or in carriers. Benefits Humane Society of Blooming Grove. Call 496-6199.

Bake sale  9 a.m.-1 p.m. April 2, Wallkill Valley Federal Savings & Loan, hamlet of Wallkill. Benefits Humane Society of Walden. Call 778-5115.

Low-cost spay/neuter  April 10, Warwick Valley Humane Society, 48 Public Works Drive, Warwick. Performed by TARA mobile clinic. Preregistration required. $65 cash. Spay/neuter/return refund program for residents of Warwick and Chester available through shelter, $40 per cat spayed/neutered in 2010 until funds depleted. Call 986-2473.

Charity horse show  8 a.m.-4 p.m. April 25, Dorian Equestrian Center, 173 Sarah Wells Trail, Campbell Hall. Silent auction, concessions. Show participants, class sponsors and donations for a silent auction needed. Free to attend, $15 per class to enter. Benefits Equine Rescue Resource Inc. Call 744-1728.

Mickeys Mile Dog Walk for Canine Cancer Research  11 a.m. June 5, East Fishkill Community Center, 890 Route 82, Hopewell Junction. Sign-up, 10 a.m. Benefits the Purdue Foundation at Purdue University School of Veterinary Medicine for canine cancer research. $20 minimum donation for participants. One-mile path with creek for supervised, leashed dogs. Food, raffle, vendors, music. Off-leash fun at new dog park. Visit mickeysmile.net.

50/50 raffle  Drawing 5 p.m. July 17, Hudson Valley SPCA-Orange County, 940 Little Britain Road, New Windsor. Tickets, $20 each, must be purchased by June 25. Cash prize determined by sale of tickets. For official rules and ticket forms, go to HVSPCA 50/50 Raffle, the shelter or call 564-6810.

Classic car show  10 a.m.-4 p.m. Sept. 12, Orange County Farmers Museum, Route 17K/Berea Road, Montgomery. $1 admission, children 4 years old and younger free. More than 150 classic cars, trucks, motorcycles. Trophies, raffles, prizes, music, vendors, more. $10 car registration by Aug. 20, $15 day of show. Benefits Will Spay Pets Inc. Call Christina, 778-2070, e-mail [email protected] or visit Will Spay Pets, Inc. A Non-profit providing funds for spaying and neutering..

Bring lost pets home  Did you find a pet? The Times Herald-Record offers a free classified ad, for up to seven days, to those who find a lost pet. To place an ad, call 343-7000.

Spay/neuter services
The Animal Emergency Fund  Ulster County, 246-6211

The Animal Rights Alliance  Low-cost spay/neuter of cats only on mobile clinic covers Sullivan and Orange counties. $60 includes spay/neuter, rabies shot, ear cleaning and nail clipping. Call 754-7100 for appointment or visit The Animal Rights Alliance, Inc. (T.A.R.A.) | Home.

Dutchess County SPCA  Low-cost spay/neuter of cats. $60 includes rabies vaccination. Call 452-7722, ext. 114 for appointment or visit DCSPCA, Dutchess county animal rescue, animal adoptions.

Humane Society of Port Jervis  Low-cost spay/neuter of cats by appointment only. Call 856-3677.


----------

